# White Bentley GT Correction...



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*2005 Bentley GT: Daily driver

Booked for 2 day full paint correction + winter protection




























Started off with the wheels and tires. P21s gel, S&R on the inner barrels

Before



















After










The car hadnt been washed in a few weeks and was fairly dirty, in this situation I much prefer to do a nice sudsy wash but with the freezing weather and snow in the forecast I opted to use ONR instead. I must say I am more impressed with ONR each time I use it, especially for situations such as this.

After a quick pass using ONR, I rinsed my mitt every panel



















Dried the car off best I could outside but the rain came so I pulled it in the garage to finish drying and the rest of the prep work

Blow dried the grill, wheels and jambs










Cleaned up the doorjambs with APC 20:1 and then sealed them with Optiseal, havent used this product before and I figured this would be a good place to test it out.










Finished



















While I was back there I finished the rest of the trunk area










And then the snow came, first snow this year :applause:










Moved to claying, used a medium aggressive bar for most of the car, lower panels needed meguiars red aggressive bar for some stubborn grime



















Bentley had a hard clear, defects werent too bad but I wanted to get as close to 100% as possible. 2 step process used, varied between the DA and rotary. Some areas needed 2 or 3 hits to get full correction.

Before I began I took some paint readings










During correction










Driver door 50/50










Trunk



















Rear spoiler before










During










After










Taillight under LED



















Finished










The paint being white I had some trouble capturing good 50/50 shots, I found a video with my old point and shoot did a little better job of showing the finish before and after

#1



After correction was complete I gave the car a thorough IPA wipedown to prep for LSP

Moved onto the trim work, been dreading the front grill since I started but what can ya do:shrug: Took a quick break outside, pardon the snow on my hair and shirt :doh:










Before










After










Finished, in total this took me around 45minutes of hand polishing and then sealing with optiseal. Very lucky the grille did not have any hard water etching!










Applying LSP by machine speed 5 (notice all the black magic or whatever car care stuff in the background, not my gear... owners stuff... got him set up with some quality QD, wheel gel and drying waffle weaves before I left, I dont want the bentley going to sh!t within a month :thumb



















Tires treated with SV Pneu, at first I didnt think this was such a great product, or at leatse any better than what I have used before but now I see why it demands the price, it just works! Deep black look, minimal shine and easy application. New go to tire dressing.

Once the tires were dressed I went in and sealed them up using JetSeal



















Exterior window trim dressed as well, one flat strip made for easy work










dressed up the wheel wells and de-tarred surrounding trim using an MF pad

before



















Interior before, this car gets driven primarily as DD.



















Conditioning the leather for a matte finish










Rosewood cleaned and sealed with BF spray sealant










Interior finished. Door seals treated and jambs sealed after.



















Exhaust finished, fine grad steel wool, than just a MF towel










Exterior finished




























Despite me not wanting to pull the car out with some snow still on the ground, I felt I would get some flack for not posting sun pics when there was sun present so here you go...



























































































(snow on the branches are the blobs you see in the reflection)














































Thanks for looking :thumb:*


----------



## F. Premens (Dec 3, 2009)

Great look, grills like that make me sick :S


----------



## wmb67 (Sep 26, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Great work!! Really enjoyed that one.

............. you getting to work on the F430??


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

That looks great 

Famous MX rider?


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice Work!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

great job and write up

but god that grill id hate to have done that


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Lovely work...great write up too!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

What a lovely car and great work. :thumb: Although its a daily it looked pretty clean to be fair.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks like you could bench press that car, nice work too.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks great nice colour as well  whats the thing u use for nealing down i could do with one.


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Stunning turn around mate, lovely car


----------



## Rickymx (Sep 12, 2009)

Excellent work!
is ricky carmichael the owner?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Stunning work mate.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks well, Looks so clean and chrisp looking outside with the blue sky.

What is Jetseal?, Does it seal the SV Pneu you used?.

Luke


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Superb:thumb:


----------



## Commander_T (Apr 6, 2007)

Fantastic work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Pimpin white Bentley :thumb:

Looked great at the end.....


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

TeZ said:


> Looks like you could bench press that car, nice work too.


:lol: Not yet, im working on it though.



tom_k said:


> looks great nice colour as well  whats the thing u use for nealing down i could do with one.


Racatac rolling creeper, great item, super lightweight as well!



Rickymx said:


> Excellent work!
> is ricky carmichael the owner?


Nope, just a wealthy guy who lives to ride motocross... hes just getting into cars now but motoX is his passion/lifetime hobby



PLuKE said:


> Looks well, Looks so clean and chrisp looking outside with the blue sky.
> 
> What is Jetseal?, Does it seal the SV Pneu you used?.
> 
> Luke


Jetseal is paint sealant from Chemical Guys, that went on the wheels for protection you cannot use it on tires.



remonrace said:


> Nice job!


Thanks!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

nice turnaround


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

dsms said:


> Jetseal is paint sealant from Chemical Guys, that went on the wheels for protection you cannot use it on tires.


Sorry was have a stupid moment lol, Should of know really, As i was looking at Jetseal last week for my wheels .

Luke


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

> Racatac rolling creeper, great item, super lightweight as well!


ware do u get them from? i have a damaged knee and need a new solution to the kneeling pad


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

great job


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

great car ! great work !


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Lovely car. Some people's wealth sickens me though!!!


----------



## spanerman (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a soft spot for these cars, lovely work


----------



## saxomad (Apr 16, 2009)

yum yum!!!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

tom_k said:


> ware do u get them from? i have a damaged knee and need a new solution to the kneeling pad


detailersdomain.com
:thumb:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Great work on a big old barge. Looking forward to a write up on the F430 if you get to do that next


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Awsome job there mate. Wierd thing is my brother works for Bentley in Crewe so hope that sat nav works!!!!!!

I had a factory tour the other day and even though we are in a recession they are churning out plenty of cars.

Just keep saving my pennies.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Raife said:


> Lovely car. Some people's wealth sickens me though!!!


Why???? He must be a self made man and if lived in England would be taxed to death to pay for a bloated public sector who do nothing for our GDP except keep going on strike.

Good on him, if I had the wonga I would have two.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Mirror Finish said:


> Why???? He must be a self made man and if lived in England would be taxed to death to pay for a bloated public sector who do nothing for our GDP except keep going on strike.
> 
> Good on him, if I had the wonga I would have two.


Truth.

Owner happens to be a self made guy, grew up in New York city (rough side of town near where my father grew up) got into real estate young and did well for himself. No reason why he can enjoy the fruits of his labor but his true passion if you couldn't tell was riding motorcross.


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

Great work there!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

edition said:


> Great work there!


Thanks


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## luis_rivero (Dec 10, 2009)

your attention to details define your works dsms, fantastic ! ( like the car )

great pics too, my respect. :argie:


----------



## Ryan Hughes (Jun 15, 2009)

excellent work


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Great work.

Really liking this in the white also, looks fab.


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome work DSMS, also good job on capturing those 50/50 as it can be difficult on white paint


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

looks good in white thats the first on i have seen great write up


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Lovely car, good work mate


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

spyk3d said:


> Awesome work DSMS, also good job on capturing those 50/50 as it can be difficult on white paint


I dont use my Nikon SLR for those, the old sony point and shoot on macro setting is way better :thumb:


----------



## Kano (Nov 28, 2009)

good work


----------



## rankins (Apr 10, 2010)

superb work on a white car aswell


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, love it. Made just down the road from me, see them road testing them all the time.
Did you like the Opti Seal??


----------



## Tazza (Apr 1, 2010)

Awesome work :thumb:


----------



## orienteer (Aug 17, 2009)

Sincerest thanks for the write up and great pictures :thumb::thumb::thumb:










You did a fantastic job, one to be truly proud of.

Aren't you a bit old to have a skateboard ... ! 

Regards, Ian


----------

